# Looking for a ride.



## Reid04 (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone fishing Saturday or Sunday have room for one more? I have my own fishing reels and don't mind helping keep the boat clean and helping clean the fish. Hoping to make some new friends and fishing buddies. I have my own boat but it's only 19 ft. Hoping to learn to catch the illusive grouper. Thanks for reading guys. By the way I'm 27 years old.


----------



## Sniper'sGirl (Jun 22, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

We could use one more for saturday 8/5.

Terry 393.0155
2012 26' twinvee


----------

